# Nismo emblems



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

Has anyone seen any kinda nismo emblems that are small. Im changing my grill idea and want ot do mesh with a small nismo emblem in the right corner. just wondering if anyone has seen any that arent too huge. thanks.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

EBIZZLE BABY!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7938620759&category=33643


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

ive looked at those but all those are too big, i want something small , possible 1" high by 3" long.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

onecloudyday said:


> ive looked at those but all those are too big, i want something small , possible 1" high by 3" long.


call your nissan delearship, I just bought some nismo decals that are lifted a little but they are not together the letters are seperated, I know Im not describing it all that great, but call and see.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NISMO decals like this exist...have you tried our sponser pages? I'm sure at least a few sell and have them in stock?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i myself have seen many nismo decals, but for a grille you would need a badge, and those i havent seen, most nismo tuned vehicles are japanese only and use the car's own badge, such as the skyline's red sheild badge, or silvia's S badge


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I forgot that you were looking for a circular emblem. Thats going to be a hard find! good luck.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i was actually surprised when I went into my nissan dealer to get a part, they have a whole display and counter full of nismo stuff to buy. shirts, hats, probably stickers. it might seem weird going to one just for that purpose but if your desperate


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

theres allways pepboys im sure they carry some type of knock off nismo emblem.... also try jcw


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

im gonna make a custom one , car comes back tommrow to me (after a week in the paint shop, its killing me) and im gonna start on some of the finsihing stuff like this. Im thinking of makeing my own custom one out of a small emblem and mounting on a aluminum base and tack welding some tabs to screw through the wire mesh. ill post some pics after.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

onecloudyday said:


> im gonna make a custom one , car comes back tommrow to me (after a week in the paint shop, its killing me) and im gonna start on some of the finsihing stuff like this. Im thinking of makeing my own custom one out of a small emblem and mounting on a aluminum base and tack welding some tabs to screw through the wire mesh. ill post some pics after.


get the Sunny emblem, its aaaight


----------

